# Fish Lower Potomac River



## weekendwarrior (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone fish the Lower Potomac between 301 bridge and Point Lookout? If so, are there any other good piers or beaches to fish from?
I was crabbing at Piney Point on the St. George Creek last Saturday and did OK. I was at the small pier just before the bridge. Hand line chicken neck. 15 all over 5.5" long. Did some fishing too and landed a few spots. I'm looking for other places a little closer to 301 bridge.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

R U interested in MD side, VA side, or both?


----------



## tonymac (Feb 4, 2011)

Aqua-land is nice,is right under the 301 bridge on maryland side....it opens at 730-8 am pay for parking...or if you feel lucky you can rent one of there boat's for 145? the shore line is sandy so pack some spike's for the rod...croakers been good and alot of catfish...perch..strippers...maybe in some weeks blue's...goood lick on your decision, have fun!!


----------



## weekendwarrior (Aug 31, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> R U interested in MD side, VA side, or both?


 MD side.


----------



## weekendwarrior (Aug 31, 2010)

tonymac said:


> Aqua-land is nice,is right under the 301 bridge on maryland side....it opens at 730-8 am pay for parking...or if you feel lucky you can rent one of there boat's for 145? the shore line is sandy so pack some spike's for the rod...croakers been good and alot of catfish...perch..strippers...maybe in some weeks blue's...goood lick on your decision, have fun!!


I want to try Aqualand. Have my own boat but sometimes I just want to go fishing without the hassle of pulling the boat.
think about getting a yak.


----------



## slogg (Aug 7, 2010)

Careful with that yak around the 301. I almost died of heat exhaustion last summer on the troll back from past the power plant on the MD side. Battery was dying and I was fighting current trying to get to shore before I fully passed out. Shoulda' paid attention to that whole 'hottest day of the summer' thing.

The year before that I was in the same 14' Sea Kayak (which is actually a canoe), and saw a shark feasting on the outflow of the power plant sometime around May when all the shad were starting to die off. Never saw his face, but it was a good 5' from dorsal fin to the tip of the tail. Second time he surfaced I confirmed the lampreys hanging off his back and then I confirmed my ass straight out of the water (and tried throwing chunks on heavy gear from the shore until a cop made me leave).

So yeah, that water has given me the biggest fish of my life, but it's literally tried to kill me twice.


----------



## weekendwarrior (Aug 31, 2010)

slogg9 said:


> Careful with that yak around the 301. I almost died of heat exhaustion last summer on the troll back from past the power plant on the MD side. Battery was dying and I was fighting current trying to get to shore before I fully passed out. Shoulda' paid attention to that whole 'hottest day of the summer' thing.
> 
> The year before that I was in the same 14' Sea Kayak (which is actually a canoe), and saw a shark feasting on the outflow of the power plant sometime around May when all the shad were starting to die off. Never saw his face, but it was a good 5' from dorsal fin to the tip of the tail. Second time he surfaced I confirmed the lampreys hanging off his back and then I confirmed my ass straight out of the water (and tried throwing chunks on heavy gear from the shore until a cop made me leave).
> 
> So yeah, that water has given me the biggest fish of my life, but it's literally tried to kill me twice.


No Yak yet, so I think I'll be OK... WOW. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## kanvery (Sep 3, 2008)

slogg9 said:


> Careful with that yak around the 301. I almost died of heat exhaustion last summer on the troll back from past the power plant on the MD side. Battery was dying and I was fighting current trying to get to shore before I fully passed out. Shoulda' paid attention to that whole 'hottest day of the summer' thing.
> 
> The year before that I was in the same 14' Sea Kayak (which is actually a canoe), and saw a shark feasting on the outflow of the power plant sometime around May when all the shad were starting to die off. Never saw his face, but it was a good 5' from dorsal fin to the tip of the tail. Second time he surfaced I confirmed the lampreys hanging off his back and then I confirmed my ass straight out of the water (and tried throwing chunks on heavy gear from the shore until a cop made me leave).
> 
> So yeah, that water has given me the biggest fish of my life, but it's literally tried to kill me twice.


Its REALLY interesting that you mention this because there is an area just north of the 301 bridge where I fish a rip by wading in to my waist. I've caught a lot of fish there in the past. Last year the bait was out in force and I SWEAR I saw a dorsal fin and something that was about 5ft long. I didn't even tell the people I was with. I thought I was seeing stuff or it was a big catfish but didn't stop me from hopping back in the kayak.


----------

